# Final shopping list for tomorrow..



## mreco99 (Nov 4, 2011)

OK so this is it, crunch time! Will be shopping tomorrow (saturday)

5DMk2 + 24-105 kit canon
EF 70-200mm f2.8L IS USM II Lens canon
2x Extender mk3 canon
100 L macro canon
17-40 L canon
2x 16gb 400x sandisk cf
Spare battery

I choose the 24-105 for the IS over the 24-70
I choose the 17-40 over the 16-35 after looking at tests (more interested in the short end)
I cant resist the 70-200mk2! and id miss the length the old 70-300 gave me on the 450D so hence the 2x extender to help with that.
I shoot mostly anything but least of all sports and birds

What do you think? It seems like alot of overlap on the 100mm range, but i cant see how i can get around that, as i need macro, and the 180macro is too long for me.

Your thoughts are welcome, but hurry lol, i got 10hours to change it.


----------



## Axilrod (Nov 4, 2011)

Dude I would not buy that many lenses at once, you're only going to make things harder. I went crazy after I bought my 5D and bought a 24-70, 16-35 II, 70-200 2.8 IS, 100mm Macro L IS, 35mm f/1.4, 50mm f/1.4, 50mm f/1.2, 85mm f/1.8, 85mm f/1.2, 135mm f/2, and a couple Nikon lenses all within a couple months of buying a 5d and it did me NO GOOD. You need time to learn each lens, learn it's quirks, etc. 

If I were you I would get the 24-70 and 70-200 if you REALLY have to have more than 1 lens. After that try out some of their primes (check my sig and look what I ended up keeping, the 16-35 is the only zoom I kept out of all the ones I bought originally). 

I mean don't get me wrong, your list looks great, but I think it's just too many options to start off with.


----------



## Axilrod (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh yeah and stay away from the 180mm macro, the 2.8 on the 100mm helps and the IS is AMAZING. That's one of the few long lenses you can handhold. Minimum focusing distance is great but it's also a GREAT lens for portraits. I sold that one and kind of regret it now that I think about it : )


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 4, 2011)

mreco99 said:


> 5DMk2 + 24-105 kit canon
> EF 70-200mm f2.8L IS USM II Lens canon
> 2x Extender mk3 canon
> 100 L macro canon
> ...



Looks like a great kit! But...what about a good tripod, and an external flash? Also, perhaps a CF card reader.

As Axilrod states, it's not necessary to buy all of the lenses at once...but OTOH, it looks like you've done your homework. 



mreco99 said:


> I choose the 24-105 for the IS over the 24-70



I think the 24-105mm is the more versatile of the two. Also, if you're going to get one, the time to do so is when you're buying a 5DII, when you only pay $800 for the lens.



mreco99 said:


> I choose the 17-40 over the 16-35 after looking at tests (more interested in the short end)



This one puzzles me. The 16-35mm II is superior to the 17-40mm across the range, especially at the wide end (with the exception of more vignetting at 16mm f/2.8 ). The 17-40mm is pretty soft in the corners (in fact, photozone's corner resolution of the 17-40mm @ 17mm f/4 doesn't even make it onto the chart, i.e. it's below 'poor'). What tests make you think the 17-40 is better? (I'm assuming you're comparing the 16-35mm MkII - the 17-40mm does edge out the older MkI version of the 16-35mm f/2.8.)

I can see picking the 17-40mm over the 16-35mm II for lots of reasons - in particular, cost and the fact that is uses 77mm filters so you could share with the 24-105mm and the 70-200/2.8 II. But I don't think optical quality is one of those reasons.



mreco99 said:


> What do you think? It seems like alot of overlap on the 100mm range, but i cant see how i can get around that, as i need macro, and the 180macro is too long for me.



There will almost always be overlap if you have both zooms and primes. Heck, I've got 3 lenses covering 24mm, 35mm, and 85mm, and 4 lenses covering 100mm. 

Only suggestion there, since you 'need macro,' is have you considered the MP-E 65mm? You already have 100mm f/2.8 covered, with great IS, for portraits and whatever. The 70-200 II with the 2x extender will deliver 0.4x magnification, so for closeups (vs. true macro) that does a decent job. OTOH, the MP-E 65mm is a very specialized lens with a long learning curve, requires either a good tripod and preferably a macro rail, or the MT-24EX Twin Lite, or both.

Good luck with your last-minute decisions!


----------



## JackSw1ss (Nov 4, 2011)

LOL, wow mate...tomorrow it's gonna be a super fun and great day for you!!!!

quite some envy going on here for me ehehehe

there's tons of greeaaaat stuff there, wow!!!

As the other said maybe you're a bit overcommitting eheh, but as the others I tell you this based on personal experience. I once bought 2 lenses in the same time and end up not "learning" and dedicating as much time as I wanted.
Money's yours of course but for example why a 2x convert (even if you told for the reach that u had with the 300 on the 450D)?maybe you'll discover that you won't need it or maybe you're gonna find out that you will need annnnoother lens ahah, instead of the converter.
why 2 CF's?spare battery?lol I've been shooting around for a year now with just one fresh battery (i know it's not a lot of money when summed all together...but sum here and sum there maybe in the end you'll realize that u won't need some of those stuff)

Speaking of lenses...have you considered primes?apart from the 100 macro that is.
I say this because I for example have gone the zoom route because I couldn't spend all that money in one shot so I give myself the "biggest" range possible in order to have more FL's for the time being.
If I were you now, with all that cash, I would get only primes beside the 70-200 which I have and it's totally awesome!!!

just some thoughts, don't wanna demolish you, in the end you decide and I just can't be happier enough for you with all that good stuff you listed ;D

PS: ohhh yeah and as stated above....a great tripod?!?!ESSENTIAL!!!!


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Axilrod, Im listening....

my plan is
17-40 wide landscapes
24-105 good light walkabout with IS for Video
100 macro for my studio work, nice and sharp as its prime
70-200 for zoomy things
2x extender for even more zoomy things

Its only 4 lenses, i think you crazy lol


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have a lovely tripod already, a nice xmas present last year, Giottos.

Two batteries, i wouldnt have any less, if your out all day you dont want to miss the last hours of daylight, or on hols, i dont want to wait around while the only battery i have is charging.

The 17-40 and 16-35 decision came from here, it helped because the 17-40 is also cheaper.
http://www.luminous-landscape.com/reviews/lenses/canon-17-40.shtml
Ive just realised that was with the OLD 16-35!! wow thanks neuro, ill have to rethink that, the 16-35 is more expensive, im on a budget..
I would rather have the 16-35 range, and as best an IQ possible.

External flash, i hardly ever use a flash and certainly on any good keepers i dont think i ever have (see store link below). The popup on the 450d was wasted on me really. I have three studio lights for studio work. I can get a flash later. See im not all crazy

I love primes and the lens i used most of the time on the 450d was the EF-s 60mm macro (hense wanting the same length version for FF), IQ is nearly everything.

I plan on also getting some P or Z cokin filters next year.
I do need a CF card reader, but they cant be much, havent even looked yet.

JackSw1ss no problem all critisum welcome.

It might all seem on a whim but for the last 3 years ive been saving up and reading and learning.


----------



## Axilrod (Nov 4, 2011)

mreco99 said:


> Axilrod, Im listening....
> 
> my plan is
> 17-40 wide landscapes
> ...



I was writing that as if you were new to photography, I didn't realize that you had some experience. The 70-200 is the sharpest zoom ive ever used, I think that's a great choice. And if you don't plan on doing much low-light stuff, the 24-105/17-40 should be fine, but f/4 doesn't fare too well in dim settings. However the 24-105 is much lighter than the 24-70 and the IS does work really well. 

The wide angle comparison you cited was comparing the 17-40 to V1 of the 16-35, V II is MUCH improved and the only zoom I ended up keeping out of the 3 that I had. It would be worth taking a look at, I love it.

Lastly, I think you may want something with a larger aperture to keep handy for low-light situations, the 50mm f/1.4 would be a great choice (it's about $350-$400 but performs as well as $1000+ zooms). Although there have been rumors of it getting updated, either way, it's something to consider. Have fun shopping!


----------



## Axilrod (Nov 4, 2011)

I just checked out your gallery by the way, really really nice work man, I'm sorry for giving suggestions as if you were an amateur


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 4, 2011)

JackSw1ss said:


> Money's yours of course but for example why a 2x convert (even if you told for the reach that u had with the 300 on the 450D)?maybe you'll discover that you won't need it or maybe you're gonna find out that you will need annnnoother lens ahah, instead of the converter.



To be frank, the 100-400 doesnt look sharp enough compared to the 70-200, i know the converter will bring the 200-400 range of the 70-200 down, but only to about that of the 100-400, and im not a fan of the push pull zoom, i tried it in the shop.
Also ive been caught out quite alot with my existing 70-300 non L on the 450D, with not enough light at 300mm (equ 480mm on FF).
So i am looking forward to at least using up to 200 with 2.8f sometimes. Ideally the 300 or 400 prime would be nice but could never justify that for my uses, even if i could afford it.


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Axilrod said:


> I just checked out your gallery by the way, really really nice work man, I'm sorry for giving suggestions as if you were an amateur


hey no problem, I AM an amateur, no offence taken. 

OK recalculated and will hold off on the uw zoom (16-35 mk2) until the Spring.

5DMk2 + 24-105 kit canon
EF 70-200mm f2.8L IS USM II Lens canon
2x Extender mk3 canon
100 L macro canon
17-40 L canon
16-35 mk2 canon (probably in the Spring 2012)
2x 16gb 400x sandisk cf
Spare battery
A CF reader


----------



## awinphoto (Nov 4, 2011)

That website you posted of the 17-40 vs the 16-35 is of the 16-35 first generation... at that time the 17-40 was vastly superior... the 16-35 II narrowed the gap and in some ways over took the 17-40, but also commanded a higher price range... The 17-40 is no slouch, I use it with my 7D and 5d2, but it is what it is... I dont begrudge you from buying all the equipment, I would if i had all that disposable income... however one bit of advise, really get to know the gear intimately... I was told by another professional photographer that he usually waits 1 year in-between purchases and when he buys new lenses, he puts the new lens on a camera and doesn't take it off for a few months until he's fully familiarized himself with the lens and knows all it's quirks so he knows in the future in this situation, he wants that lens and it will behave in such a way and yada yada yada so he's fully ready in any situation. 

As neuro suggested, a good tripod/monopod would help... at least at first... Plus they are always good to have in your back pocket and when you dont have them is when you'll need them the most. Good luck with all your gear!


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Did this CR3 just totally fall by the wayside? way back in Jan 2009?

Quote
EF 17-40 f/4L II [CR3]

January 15, 2009
Canon Lenses
34 comments

Update
From a usually solid source. IÃƒâ€šÃ‚Â´m told to expect an update to the 17-40 sometime in 2009. The current lens a cash cow for Canon and any replacement is sure to be a hot seller. The main purpose for the upgrade is to improve full frame performance. The replacement will not have IS.


----------



## awinphoto (Nov 4, 2011)

mreco99 said:


> Did this CR3 just totally fall by the wayside? way back in Jan 2009?
> 
> Quote
> EF 17-40 f/4L II [CR3]
> ...



Yep... When the new 17-40 comes out I'll be among the first to put my current 17-40 on craigslist to help fund the new one... until then I'll plug away with my current lens. It's still a good workhorse of a lens.


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 4, 2011)

with any luck me waiting till spring might see it arrive , yea right.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 4, 2011)

mreco99 said:


> The 17-40 and 16-35 decision came from here, it helped because the 17-40 is also cheaper.
> http://www.luminous-landscape.com/reviews/lenses/canon-17-40.shtml
> Ive just realised that was with the OLD 16-35!! wow thanks neuro, ill have to rethink that, the 16-35 is more expensive, im on a budget..
> I would rather have the 16-35 range, and as best an IQ possible.



I thought that might be the case. Axilrod is right, the Mk II is much, much better than the MkI. 



mreco99 said:


> External flash, i hardly ever use a flash and certainly on any good keepers i dont think i ever have (see store link below). The popup on the 450d was wasted on me really. I have three studio lights for studio work. I can get a flash later. See im not all crazy



Makes sense, as long as you have monolights or constant lights, you're good for studio. I don't use a flash too much on my 5DII (thanks to the low ISO noise). But, there's a world of difference between the popup flash (which delivers harsh, unflattering light) and an external Speedlite especially when bounced off a ceiling. Only other thing to keep in mind is that a flash can be useful for fill light outdoors; a popup flash can come in handy there, but the 5DII doesn't have one...



mreco99 said:


> I plan on also getting some P or Z cokin filters next year.



Even the larger Cokin Z filters will vignette at wider than 20mm on FF (the P's will vignette at wider than 28mm, IIRC, although there's an adapter that gets you to 20mm). With a 16/17mm wide end, you might consider the Cokin X series, or the other 100mm filter brands (Lee, Schneider, Singh-Ray, etc.).


----------



## thepancakeman (Nov 4, 2011)

Sounds like a lot of fun and that you've thought this out pretty well. One comment that I would make is I got the 24-105 over the 24-70 (like you--for the IS), and I wish I had gone the other way because I'm often shooting kids and sports and the IS doesn't really help in those situations whereas the extra stop really would.


----------



## JackSw1ss (Nov 4, 2011)

thepancakeman said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun and that you've thought this out pretty well. One comment that I would make is I got the 24-105 over the 24-70 (like you--for the IS), and I wish I had gone the other way because I'm often shooting kids and sports and the IS doesn't really help in those whereas the extra stop really would.



Yeah it really comes down to what you need to do with that lens...I for example have as well opted for the 24-105 because here and there it happens to shoot a short movie (without being able to carry a tripod with video head, mainly on travels where weight is key factor) and I must say I've made the right choice for my needs.
I tried the 24-70 and it was awesome but then again, not "covering" my allround purposes.
I then go with the 50 1.4 to cover the low light needs on that FL range. Waiting for more cash to get the 1.2 tho, since I tried it and loved it at first "touch"...friends should never make you try such beauties LOL.

So yeah, maybe you'll be "stopped" by the f4 but there are great primes out there and the 24-105 is a great allround compromise (as well as being a suberb lens) for various things.


----------



## ianhar (Nov 4, 2011)

Hope you have a nice bag to fit your gear. Bag selection is quite important too. Learn from my mistake, i got 4 camera bag just in one year and another one will coming soon. Gear expanding is one of the reason for this but mainly is poor bag selection.


----------



## JackSw1ss (Nov 4, 2011)

mreco99 said:


> Ideally the 300 or 400 prime would be nice but could never justify that for my uses, even if i could afford it.



LOL yes, I was thinking of that exactly eheheh..
then ok go for the converter...I thought that maybe u would have liked the idea of the 300 or 400. people are great with spending other people money LOL.


Just a minor quote (and maybe the more tech guys can confirm/deny)
I've seen tons of sport photographers (I shoot not a lot but some cycling events (for fun, not work)) using the 1D, 70-200 and the converter themselves, but not the 2x...the 1.4.
Asked them several times and they love how it performs better than the 2x as for distortion/CA etc etc...it's always other glass you put in between so they told me that 1.4 is their perfect solution. it gives you 300mm, still a nice f4 which on 1.3 crop still gives you a nice shallow DOF and not all the optical "problems" that the 2x might give (forgive me the word problems...it's not garbage, is that also logically it's less glass than the 2x, thus giving you less optical problems than the 2x. But I might be totally wrong in this. The great Neuranatomist could confirm or deny this statement. I've tried myself the 2x mkI and it was day and night between 70-200 alone and 70-200+2x....maybe it was old, maybe dirty I dunno...can't speak about the 1,4 unfortunately. Haven't tried it)
I've seen tons of shooters also using the 1.4x-200 1.8 or 2 combo....killer combo when they need that extra reach, otherwise leaving that light monster on the body alone without the converter LOL


----------



## Mendolera (Nov 4, 2011)

@ mreco99. Sounds like your going to have a great Saturday. Thats exciting even if your looking at a 9K+ or so day 

It sounds like you have a purpose for these and planned it out well.

I have a similar lens collection to the ones you plan on buying minus the 17-40 and the 70-200 II (Got the old one non-IS) and the 

I shoot a lot of my wife and son a lot and my most valuable piece is my 580exII.

I was going to get a 17-40 or 16-35 next but since I dont do much wide-angle I may just get another 580.

Good luck and enjoy..


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 4, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Even the larger Cokin Z filters will vignette at wider than 20mm on FF (the P's will vignette at wider than 28mm, IIRC, although there's an adapter that gets you to 20mm). With a 16/17mm wide end, you might consider the Cokin X series, or the other 100mm filter brands (Lee, Schneider, Singh-Ray, etc.).


thanks, i did mean the z or x, but havent looked that hard yet, got to save something for next year.


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 4, 2011)

ianhar said:


> Hope you have a nice bag to fit your gear. Bag selection is quite important too. Learn from my mistake, i got 4 camera bag just in one year and another one will coming soon. Gear expanding is one of the reason for this but mainly is poor bag selection.


Dont get em started on bags, ive looked at LOADSSS!
Ive currently got a lowepro slingshot , its ok, wouldnt get another, and its not right for my new gear. After looking att of them i think probably the most useful is..
Tamrac 5788 Evolution 8 Sling Backpack 
or
Lowepro Versapack 200AW 
or 
Lowepro Fastpack 350

non are perfect, and ill probably two, one for travelling, and a smaller one for lighter visits.
I like the laptop compartments, for a laptop or for magazines for holidays.
waterproof cover is essential, either builtin or seperate, i miss a waterbottle holder on my existing bag.

Anyone any favourites?


----------



## distant.star (Nov 4, 2011)

Only suggestion I can offer is to have it all delivered to my house.

I'll spend a few months dutifully trying everything out to make sure it all works as you expect.

And, of course, you'll get a full report.

Seriously, hope it all works out well for you.


----------



## iaind (Nov 4, 2011)

mreco99 said:


> OK recalculated and will hold off on the uw zoom (16-35 mk2) until the Spring.
> 
> 5DMk2 + 24-105 kit canon
> EF 70-200mm f2.8L IS USM II Lens canon
> ...




I have a similar setup though older and use 1.4 II extender. Haven't tried 2X III yet but found mkII disappointing. The 100 2.8L macro is a great lens.

Enjoy


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 4, 2011)

mreco99 said:


> non are perfect, and ill probably two, one for travelling, and a smaller one for lighter visits.
> I like the laptop compartments, for a laptop or for magazines for holidays.
> waterproof cover is essential, either builtin or seperate, i miss a waterbottle holder on my existing bag.



+1 - there is no perfect bag. A testament to that is the fact that I have more camera bags than my wife has purses. :-X

I like my Lowepro Flipside 400 AW as the travel bag - holds plenty of gear (mreco99 - think, room to expand!), although I've pretty much outgrown the possibility of one bag to hold all my gear). It's great for an all-day outing or a multiday trip, but it doesn't get used all that much.

Personally, I've gotten much more use from a more modular system (all Lowepro). I have two Toploader Pro bags, the 65 AW holds body with standard lens (any one of 24-105L, 16-35L, 100L Macro, or others like that), and the 75 AW holds body with white L zoom (70-200/2.8 II or 100-400). The 2x Extender fits in the outer pocket of the 75 AW. I then have a few Lens Cases - a couple of 1W's for 24-105, 16-35, 85L, TS-E 24mm, etc., a 2S for 100L Macro), and a S&F Lens Exchange 200 AW case which holds either white L zoom. Finally, I have the S&F Deluxe Technical Belt, which is basically a sturdy belt with lots of SlipLock attachment loops. This type of setup affords tremendous flexibility. For example, I can attach one lens case to one of the Toploader Pros for any two-lens combination. Or, two lens cases on the belt with the camera over the shoulder for a three-lens walkaround.


----------



## JackSw1ss (Nov 4, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> I like my Lowepro Flipside 400 AW as the travel bag - holds plenty of gear (mreco99 - think, room to expand!), although I've pretty much outgrown the possibility of one bag to hold all my gear). It's great for an all-day outing or a multiday trip, but it doesn't get used all that much.



+1
I have the flipside 400AW myself and boy, it's great for traveling.
The compartment only reachable from the back is the main thing that made me buy this bag.
I can assure you that when you travel with this back you won't care anymore about having your gear stolen (assuming they don't come at you pointing a gun and deliberating robbing you)
I went to several big cities, undergrounds, the dirtier one and some unsafe places as well, crowded places and never thought about being sneaky robbed from behind by some thieves...
I put my 7D, 16-35, 24-105, 70-200 and 50 (without flashes tho) fully loaded....I don't actually load it fully since it's too heavy, but just for the purpose of illustrating you the space. Ohh and on the front puch I can put the 580 flash plus radio triggers 

usually I go around with the dslr and 2 lenses...not always I carry my 70-200 so you can figure it out.


I have also a billingham hadley large...LOOOVE it to death!but that's a different story LOL.


----------



## awinphoto (Nov 4, 2011)

I had the Lowepro AW Backpack... it's a great bag however I have found myself using my old trusty 1510 pelican case 99%... it's bulky, it's cumbersome, it's intrusive, however, i can drop it, kick it, use it as a step stool, I can do just about anything and it will survive and keep my gear in tact... Plus if I break it, I can return it and get a replacement. I keep my lowepro bag when I need to carry a lot of gear and cant bring the pelican, but travel and any professional event, my pelican is my go-to case.


----------



## Fleetie (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow! I wish I had your bank account, dude!

It looks like you're going to have a very nice day tomorrow, and into the future, with your amazing new kit!

Enjoy it!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 4, 2011)

awinphoto said:


> I keep my lowepro bag when I need to carry a lot of gear and cant bring the pelican, but travel and any professional event, my pelican is my go-to case.



How does the Pelican 1510 do for backcountry hiking or walking through an urban setting? 

Actually, I have a Peliacan-Storm im2500 (the Storm equivalent of the Pelican 1510, i.e. airline carry-on hard case). The problem I had with just a hard case for travel is what you do with the case when you get there, i.e. how do you walk around with your gear? A little inconvenient to drag the hard case around. My solution was to remove the padded divider system from the Storm case, put the gear in the Lowepro Flipside 400 AW, and put the Lowepro backpack _inside_ the Storm case. Sturdy, lockable protection for travel (also handy if you're forced to check you bag for whatever reason), plus the convenience of a backpack when I get where I'm going...


----------



## bornshooter (Nov 4, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > I keep my lowepro bag when I need to carry a lot of gear and cant bring the pelican, but travel and any professional event, my pelican is my go-to case.
> ...


he said he uses the pelican for travel and events. i assume for travel he means by flying which totally makes sense to have a pelican and you pack a smaller bag for when you get there for your daily needs.and for event photography nothing wrong with a pelican there again makes total sense to me.


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Fleetie said:


> Wow! I wish I had your bank account, dude!
> 
> It looks like you're going to have a very nice day tomorrow, and into the future, with your amazing new kit!
> 
> Enjoy it!


Thanks, its been a long time coming, yea will be like a kid in a toy shop.


----------



## awinphoto (Nov 4, 2011)

bornshooter said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > awinphoto said:
> ...



To be honest I dont do much backcountry hiking and shooting, even though I should because of where I live, it's just one of those things where that's not where I make my money, commercial is... If I'm flying, if i'm meeting clients, if I'm away from home, if i'm at a shoot, my pelican is usually with me... If i'm on the go, at an event, if i'm out with the family doing whatever and I need lots of gear for god know what reason, then the lowepro it is... But usually in that event I usually have a feel of what I need and bring only what I know I'm going to need (less is more)... As i said, it's bulky and a pain in the butt in some situations, but in the end of the day I know I could endure some catastrophic event and my gear will be good to go. When I used to shoot 4x5 large format in the studio, we would have our beefy Bogen tripods in sometimes awkward angles and you need to be behind the glass with a lupe to check focus... we'd use pelican cases as step stools so we could get behind the glass enough to check focus. I love 'em. =)


----------



## bchernicoff (Nov 4, 2011)

I have a 5D Mk II, 24-105L, 70-200 f/2.8 L IS Mk II, Sigma 12-24 (First gen), Sigma 50mm f/1.4, Sigma 85mm f/1.4, Sigma 105mm f/2.8 (first gen non-IS), 90mm TS-E, 2x Extender II, a couple of flashes, etc.

Your list looks really good, but I would strongly suggest you consider Sigma's 12-14 over Canon's 17-40. You can get some mental shots up close at 12mm and of course it's great for landscapes.

I shot this timelapse at 12mm: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hn4VRi6gpw


----------



## Picsfor (Nov 5, 2011)

ok, all looks very nice, but then i have pretty much the same set up already with a few exceptions.

i have a second 5D2. I have a 430ExII and 580ExII and a tripod.

But my other big change is the 70-200. I realise it's an f2.8, but i've recently got the 70-300 L, and talk about sharp!

I've done away with the 2x converter and also selling my 70-200 f4 IS L, because the 70-300 L is just so compact in my bag, so easy to hold on the camera - and it has that extra length. How good is that extra length?

Well, i recently stood on the ground and took some shots of family on a balcony 36 floors up in the air.
No, they were not little dots, they were clearly recognisable and so were the expressions in their faces etc.

That's more than enough length for me.

Did i mention it will save you enough dosh to pay for a flash gun or tripod (or both)?

Happy shopping...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 5, 2011)

awinphoto said:


> I love 'em.



Me, too. Especially yellow ones. Obviously. 

Except for the im2500, I don't really use them for travel. But in a house with two toddlers, the protection during storage gives me some piece of mind (especially since they changed their former gaurantee statement to be proper and boring - the old one specifically excluded damage caused by shark bite, bear attack, and children under five - and no, I'm not kidding, it was on their website!).


----------



## DanoPhoto (Nov 5, 2011)

Tremendous envy about your shopping trip tomorrow. Best wishes for the fun you will have in the coming months with your new gear!


----------



## Meh (Nov 5, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > I love 'em.
> ...



That's great advice... my daughter is 4 and wants to play with Daddy's camera whenever she can get her hands on it! Nice advice on putting the backpack into the pelican for travel... I will definitely be following your lead on that one, thanks. I have a number of bags and most are Kata... very good quality although I don't think anyone else mentioned them.


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 5, 2011)

bchernicoff said:


> I have a 5D Mk II, 24-105L, 70-200 f/2.8 L IS Mk II, Sigma 12-24 (First gen), Sigma 50mm f/1.4, Sigma 85mm f/1.4, Sigma 105mm f/2.8 (first gen non-IS), 90mm TS-E, 2x Extender II, a couple of flashes, etc.
> 
> Your list looks really good, but I would strongly suggest you consider Sigma's 12-14 over Canon's 17-40. You can get some mental shots up close at 12mm and of course it's great for landscapes.
> 
> I shot this timelapse at 12mm: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hn4VRi6gpw


Hi,
I cant see a 12-14 sigma, but i can see a 12-24 sigma, the iq doesnt look too great on the ISO charts though?
Great time lapse vid by the way.


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 5, 2011)

Picsfor said:


> ok, all looks very nice, but then i have pretty much the same set up already with a few exceptions.
> 
> i have a second 5D2. I have a 430ExII and 580ExII and a tripod.
> 
> ...


Good call, the 70-300L was very tempting over the 70-200 mk2. You get space saving, extra length, good cost saving (especially as i wouldnt get the 2x MK3 converter), and the IQ looks excellent. I could still be swayed to get 70-300L instead!!! 
70-200mk2 has in its favour f2.8 option all the way, fixed length, and will take the converter to 400mm (albeit at the expense of f5.6 at the end)
Apparently you can get a 2xconverter for the 70-300L (3rd party) but i havent seen the results or the loss of light, i cant imagine its going to be that usable.

I figured, get the 70-200mk2 now, then if it doesnt work out, sell it and get the 70-300L probably for no extra cash. If i dont get it now i probably never will.

Comparing the 70-200mk2 at 400mm and the 100-400canon at 400 is a useful excersice, the 100-400 even though 12+ years old still is better than using the 2xmk3 converter. Let hope the converter doesnt make the images unusable.

I will keep my 450D for now, and want to see how that fairs with the 70-200 with the 2x converter (assuming itll fit!)


----------



## JackSw1ss (Nov 5, 2011)

bchernicoff said:


> Your list looks really good, but I would strongly suggest you consider Sigma's 12-14 over Canon's 17-40. You can get some mental shots up close at 12mm and of course it's great for landscapes.
> 
> I shot this timelapse at 12mm: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hn4VRi6gpw



Great qulity on that TL, nice job mate!
I'v tried the sigma 12-24 myself...wow, that wide FL is phenomenal...and I'm on crop LOL.
Dunno about the IQ, if it can compete with the canon glass but hey, when I tried it looked impressive.

Speaking of timelapses, here's one to see how a 16mm looks both on FOV and IQ on a crop (so what you'd see on your 60D).
some shots are with the 70-200 but you'll figure it out what are the UW shots.
Let me show off a bit ahah ;D
Cant wait to put it on my pretty near future 5D purchase LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vO7yKpYPuFw

Off course, watch it in 1080p...  makes it justice to the quality effort.
Wish I had that 12mm FL on this project I made...Cant really wait for the FF to arrive...16mm on FF is what I'm looking for...even if also the 14 prime is my dream oohhh well...too much money


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 5, 2011)

mreco99 said:


> Good call, the 70-300L was very tempting



I have been tempted by the 70-300 L, despite having both the 70-200 II (with both 1.4x and 2x TCs) and the 100-400. The 70-300 would make a nice compromise for weight-limited travel. But if I had to pick only one of the three, it would be the 70-200/2.8 II, no doubt.



mreco99 said:


> Comparing the 70-200mk2 at 400mm and the 100-400canon at 400 is a useful excersice, the 100-400 even though 12+ years old still is better than using the 2xmk3 converter. Let hope the converter doesnt make the images unusable.
> 
> I will keep my 450D for now, and want to see how that fairs with the 70-200 with the 2x converter (assuming itll fit!)



Yes, that's not surprising. A native lens will almost always beat a lens + TC. But the world isn't made of ISO 12233 charts - the 70-200 II + 2x definitely produces usable results. It will work fine on your 450D, too. I use the combo on my 7D when I need weather sealing, since the 100-400mm lacks a lens mount gasket.

Here are a couple samples with the 70-200 + 2x II, on 5DII and 7D (click for lightbox, from there View All Sizes gets you a 1600x1067 version, if you like).




EOS 5D Mark II, EF 70-200mm f/2.8L II IS USM + EF 2x II Extender @ 260mm, 1/250 s, f/5.6, ISO 400




EOS 7D, EF 70-200mm f/2.8L II IS USM + EF 2x II Extender @ 400mm, 1/160 s, f/5.6, ISO 3200


----------



## JR (Nov 5, 2011)

Late to the game here but I rented the 70-300L for a trip recently and was quite happy with the result. That is until I got to try the 70-200 2.8L IS II. Yes the reach is more with the 70-300, but the IMO of the 70-200 is on a different planet! The 70-200 2.8L IS II gives you prime lens equivalent quality - first time I see this from a zoom lens - amazing.


----------



## niccyboy (Nov 5, 2011)

Good little shopping list. Well thought out..

A few notes you may want to think about:

1 - Extender - do you NEED 2x? Remember you will lose 2 stops of light, and your lightning fast 2.8 suddenly turns into a 5.6. The 1.4x mk3 is fantastic and you will only lose 1 stop. Obviously you know your needs not me, but worth remembering how much light you lose, I've also found in my personal usage that every 2x i've used has yielded less than ideal results. But i'm not an experienced birder like a lot of these forum members who use them frequently, mine was for photojournalism during some riots where i wanted some distance. I'm sure a lot of people have great results, but even in forum reading i see far more favourable reviews of the 1.4 over the 2x.


2 - Bags - Because you are carrying a fair bit of gear, be careful with backpacks, i find they can be a bit dicky with a lot of weight. I have about a zillion bags and hard cases (I use Vanguard hard cases vs Pelican... same quality and good price).
BUT i find the Lowepro Stealth Reporter series is great. You can quickly access lenses without picking up your bag and dropping things because your clasps werent done up. If it is for work (as you mentioned) stress gets to you and I have a habit of accidentally dropping the most expensive thing in reach when i get stressed.

3 - Primes - 50mm 1.2... an amazing lens. Very interestingly spoken about on forums, those that don't own them tend to slag them off yet those that have them love them. I ALWAYS have it mounted on one of my cameras. 

4 - cf/battery - don't listen to the person who questioned the spare battery and the extra card... haha.... I have 6 memory cards, and still ordered more with CR guys post on Sandisk prices dropping, I have 8 batteries and still go close to running flat. When you spend almost every day shooting, or if it's imperative that you don't miss a shot you NEED spare batteries. 
CF cards are another big thing too, if you are shooting on RAW a 16gb card doesn't last long. If i was you i'd pick up another while they are cheap... or grab a 32, I picked up 2 x 32gb 90mbs cards at BH

5 - UV filters - i know you have already discussed filters, but have you got uv filters to protect an accidental scratch on your beautiful big 77mm lenses? No point spending the money to put a dirty big scratch on it!

6 - Grip - i love my grip... amazing for shooting portrait, also brilliant for work as when you are on location and you are running out of juice you can throw some AA's in it to get you to the end. Definitely worth the money. Also with video it adds some weight to help you stay steady, as well as being great when shooting portrait.


I reckon since you are holding off on the ultrawide angle, if i was you I'd buy another memory card, a grip (generic with 2 batteries is about 70), and some UV filters....

Hope it helps.... I know how good the feeling is opening up a big box of goodies.

I'm going in to order my 28-300 tomorrow and i'm excited


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments and support.

Back home now, shopping all done.

Castle Cameras in Salisbury, UK were very helpful, good shop.

I got everything on the list, including free spare battery and 2 16gb 400x sandisk cards (one was free)
Also got a tamrac aero 85 backpack (reduced price)
http://www.warehouseexpress.com/buy-tamrac-aerospeed-85-rust-rucksack/p1030179
Everything fits in well (except the hoods, they might have to go in the top part. And theres still room for the 16-35 eventually. I knew one thing the bag didnt have was a waterproof cover, will have to get a seperate one.

Writing this as the battery is STILL charging!!!........

(love the images with the 2x converter)

Maybe i should have waited till the 5Dmk3, but its done now, and i can stop checking 5 times a day to see if theres any news, this will have to last a while!!


----------



## JackSw1ss (Nov 5, 2011)

mreco99 said:


> Thanks for all the comments and support.
> 
> Back home now, shopping all done.
> 
> Maybe i should have waited till the 5Dmk3, but its done now, and i can stop checking 5 times a day to see if theres any news, this will have to last a while!!



gratz buddy

Isn't the most superb and awesome feeling when you come back with such beauties bought?!?!
Ahhh I love when it happens to me eheh.

LOL yeah, you made the right choice...I'm about to dash some money into the 5D as well, too tired of waiting...and if the mk III comes out, well I sell out my pristine newly acquired 5D and the 7D, add some money and voilÃ ...too tired myself
Now, onto sparing some more money LOL.

Cheers man and enjoy it


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 5, 2011)

Tried the 70-200+2x TC on the 450D, very nice (still waiting for 5d battery charge)
big improvement on my old 70-300 non L

but the exif info says 380mm FL, doesnt it register the 2xTC ie should be 200x2x1.6=640mm FL
Put the iso on 800 and f5.6 as its getting dim outside, and still looks nice hand held


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 5, 2011)

Focal length is a property of the lens. No matter the camera, 70-200mm + 2x is 140-400mm, and the EXIF will report that. Did your old 70-300 non-L report focal lengths between 112-480mm on your 450D? Nope. If you're seeing anything over 200mm in the EXIF with the 70-200, the TC is registering. 

Congrats, BTW!


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 5, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Focal length is a property of the lens. No matter the camera, 70-200mm + 2x is 140-400mm, and the EXIF will report that. Did your old 70-300 non-L report focal lengths between 112-480mm on your 450D? Nope. If you're seeing anything over 200mm in the EXIF with the 70-200, the TC is registering.
> 
> Congrats, BTW!


got it, yes its reporting 400mm so really getting 640mm, a nice bonus i wasnt expecting, and carrying the 450d body is alot lighter than anything else in the bag now lol


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 5, 2011)

mreco99 said:


> Did this CR3 just totally fall by the wayside? way back in Jan 2009?
> 
> Quote
> EF 17-40 f/4L II [CR3]
> ...




Hey, no... CR3 was different back then. I believe I had CR1-CR4. That must be horribly confusing looking back on things. Should I make note of that somewhere?

Search [CR4] on CR.

http://www.canonrumors.com/?s=%5BCR4%5D


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi CR man,

yes a little confusing, i didnt know there used to be a CR4, no problem, ill forgive you if you make the 17-40mk2 appear around march time 

Regards


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 5, 2011)

Im guessing there must be a different type of HDMI cable as the one in my ps3 doesnt fit into the camera. There was no HDMI cable in the box :-(

Why does the sun take so long to come back up!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 5, 2011)

mreco99 said:


> Im guessing there must be a different type of HDMI cable as the one in my ps3 doesnt fit into the camera. There was no HDMI cable in the box :-(
> 
> Why does the sun take so long to come back up!



Yeah, Mini HDMI to HDMI.


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 5, 2011)

Canon Rumors said:


> mreco99 said:
> 
> 
> > Im guessing there must be a different type of HDMI cable as the one in my ps3 doesnt fit into the camera. There was no HDMI cable in the box :-(
> ...



thanks, ordered one, only a couple of pounds, should have been in the box.


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 5, 2011)

Loaded the backpack up, weights 15lb or about 7 kgs, but thats just camera stuff, top part still empty, not too bad.


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 6, 2011)

Little update for anyone interested.

Went out to the local nature reserve, bit late in the day but got the last hour of sunlight. Backpack loaded was very comfortable, just used the 5d+70-200, can only echo most other people, lovely. While heavy it wasnt a pain to carry around. 
Im not sure how my sunsniper strap (or more to the point the lens mount) is going to cope if the camera and 70-200 is hanging around the side of my hip as i walk, so i was pretty much holding the lens all the time (anyone know?)
Ordered a couple of clear lens filters for protection, and the waterproof cover for backpack (tamrac MX5352)

Camera controls are pretty easy to get used to as i was used to the 450D. 

The movie mode will be nice, now i found the way to get it started. One thing, i assumed IS would be useful for the movie mode, it is but you really hear the IS working all the time on the movie playback (with the built in mic)
Not having auto focus in movie mode makes making movies a little tricky but i knew that, movies is just a bonus function for me.

Another thing, i really dont get what the extra switch does on the ON/OFF switch (the one that points to the jog dial thing). I read the manual on it, and i just dont see it makes any difference.

These RAW are large, up to 34mb each so far, but my laptop is coping with them fine, was a little concerned it would make the laptop chug.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 6, 2011)

The middle position on the on-off switch is 'lock' - it prevents the quick control dial from doing anything in certain situations. Most notably, changing the exposure compensation setting so all subsequent shots are over or under exposed. Personally, I never set it to lock, only on or off, but I have inadvertantly changed the EC a few times (I always check exposure before shooting, though, so I just change it back if that happens).


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks Neuro.


Anyone any ideas on this bit
"Im not sure how my sunsniper strap (or more to the point the lens mount) is going to cope if the camera and 70-200 is hanging around the side of my hip as i walk, so i was pretty much holding the lens all the time (anyone know?)"

The sun sniper basically screws into the tripod hole and the camera and lens hang from that from your shoulder to your hip.
Its good and comfortable, but im just concerned that weight on 5D+70-200 is either too much for the lens mount or the tripod hole.
For any other lens combo im not concerned.


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 7, 2011)

i might have answered my own question :-\

On the sun sniper page
http://www.sun-sniper.com/
They clearly show a canon with a white long lens with the strap attached, it didnt even cross my mind to screw it into the tripod collar!! DOH that'll ease the strain on the lens mount


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 7, 2011)

mreco99 said:


> i might have answered my own question :-\
> 
> On the sun sniper page
> http://www.sun-sniper.com/
> They clearly show a canon with a white long lens with the strap attached, it didnt even cross my mind to screw it into the tripod collar!! DOH that'll ease the strain on the lens mount



You definitely want to attach the strap to the tripod collar on a lens which has one!

Does your Giottos tripod/head use Arca Swiss plates? If so, I wrote up a post on a QR solution for BlackRapid (same idea as Sunsniper) that works with Arca Swiss.


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 7, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> mreco99 said:
> 
> 
> > i might have answered my own question :-\
> ...



great info, even if i only understood half of it.
But it did make me check my strap, and mine "sun sniper the one" is for up to 2.5kg. my 5d +70-200 weighs about 2.3kg (the next strap up 'the pro' is for 5kg)
So thats my 1st problem
I saw the D ring in your test, i would cry if that happened! 
I would cry a little less now my gear is under the house insurance (half the price of dedicated camera insurance @ Â£4 a month, not inc overseas travel for 5k value theft and accidental damage)

I understand the issue with undo'ing the strap and then attaching the tripod plate each time, but i dont know if my system has a solution (Giottos MTL9351B, and Giottos ball head) or if what your suggesting fits.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 8, 2011)

mreco99 said:


> I understand the issue with undo'ing the strap and then attaching the tripod plate each time, but i dont know if my system has a solution (Giottos MTL9351B, and Giottos ball head) or if what your suggesting fits.



What's the model of you ballhead? It seems that some are Arca-Swiss type and other are not. At a quick glance, the ones that have a lever for the release are not, and the ones that have a knob to tighten the clamp use Arca-Swiss compatible plates. FWIW, most of the better heads use AS-type plates (e.g. heads from Wimberley, Kirk, Really Right Stuff, Markins, and of course, Arca-Swiss). The nice thing about that system is that you can get heads, plates, L-brackets, etc. from any of them, and they all work with the others. As you saw from that post, I just recently replaced my Manfrotto QR plates (they use their own designs) with an AS-type system. In fact, today I sold my set of Manfrotto clamps, RC2 plates, and BlackRapid FastenR-T1's.


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 8, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> mreco99 said:
> 
> 
> > I understand the issue with undo'ing the strap and then attaching the tripod plate each time, but i dont know if my system has a solution (Giottos MTL9351B, and Giottos ball head) or if what your suggesting fits.
> ...



Ill check the model number but it is the one with the lever knobs as opposed to the ones with the round knobs


----------



## Meh (Nov 8, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> As you saw from that post, I just recently replaced my Manfrotto QR plates (they use their own designs) with an AS-type system. In fact, today I sold my set of Manfrotto clamps, RC2 plates, and BlackRapid FastenR-T1's.



Are you still using the Manfrotto ball head (468MG) or will you be swapping that out for a Kirk or RRS? I think my new system of choosing gear will be to save myself hours of painstaking deliberation and just buy what you buy ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 8, 2011)

Meh said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > As you saw from that post, I just recently replaced my Manfrotto QR plates (they use their own designs) with an AS-type system. In fact, today I sold my set of Manfrotto clamps, RC2 plates, and BlackRapid FastenR-T1's.
> ...



LOL. I'm still using the 468MG, I just put a Wimberley C-12 clamp on it. I had to replace the monopod tilt head, since the Manfrotto 234RC clamp is built-in. I got a 234 instead, and put another C-12 on that.


----------



## Meh (Nov 8, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Meh said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Why the Wimberly? Does that or say a Kirk QRC-3 screw right onto the 468MG head?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 8, 2011)

Meh said:


> Why the Wimberly? Does that or say a Kirk QRC-3 screw right onto the 468MG head?



The Wimberley C-12 screws right onto the 468MG, so I simply unscrewed the RC2 clamp from the 468MG head (two hex screws), and screwed on the C-12. The Kirk QRC-3 would fit on a 468MG, which has a 3/8" threaded stud, but it looks like you'd need additional parts to retrofit it onto a 468MGRC#. The Wimberley C-12 comes with the screw you need (and the allen keys in both sizes), and I like that it has three small set screws, vs. just one with the Kirk.


----------



## Meh (Nov 9, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Meh said:
> 
> 
> > Why the Wimberly? Does that or say a Kirk QRC-3 screw right onto the 468MG head?
> ...



Thanks John!


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 10, 2011)

Couple of shots from the new gear (70-200mk2), they are only snap shots
Appologies if they dont appear, means ive screwed up again







A bird just dropping poop onto a bird looking up lol





Going to get some proper playing this weekend, will try the 2x extender, and compare with the lens put on the 450D for length


----------

